# Anyone use NLP ?



## Mike111 (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder if anyone has had any real success using NLP? thanks.


----------



## MarcLikesBikes (Sep 30, 2012)

Removed.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Mike111 said:


> I wonder if anyone has had any real success using NLP? thanks.


yes.

things like parts integration, timeline therapy and fast phobia cure have really helped me.

my problems have been procrastination and social anxiety. social anxiety and procrastination are both emotional states. any time you are in a negative emotional state you are in that state for a purpose. your unconcious mind puts you into those states for a reason.

when i used parts integration, for procrastination, it became clear to me why my unconcious mind was putting me into a state of procrastination. and after that i was no longer in that negative state of procrastination. when i used timeline therapy and the fast phobia cure for social anxiety i found myself feeling more relaxed in social situations and was not worrying about them anymore

also ive used things like mental rehearsal, modelling and self image vizualization. ive found them to work well too especially modelling. when you modell somebody else and try to adopt their attitudes and behaviours it really does work to make you feel different and behave in a different way than usual. i've tried anchoring but that does take a lot of practice to master. i've also used hypnosis and thinkrightnow cd's on a dially basis which also work brilliantly


----------

